# Czech Live results WR 5x5 1:11.02 Erik



## Ton (Jul 19, 2009)

http://www.speedcubing.com/events/Czech2009/Live%20Results.html

Details will follow as soon as the round is complete


----------



## Gunnar (Jul 19, 2009)

Ton said:


> http://www.speedcubing.com/events/Czech2009/Live%20Results.html
> 
> Details will follow as soon as the round is complete



Wow! I just saw it in the live results, and I'm totally amazed. I never thought a few years back that the 5x5 times would get down to anything near this.


----------



## PCwizCube (Jul 19, 2009)

Whoa! And a 1:16.87 European Record average!

And Erik got a sub 11 3x3 average in the second round. Erik is on fire


----------



## jcuber (Jul 19, 2009)

Dan is going to be practicing more now, you just gave returned him a purpose in life, Erik.


----------



## Paris (Jul 19, 2009)

In my opinion WC in Dusseldorf is enough purpose to train harder


----------



## 4Chan (Jul 19, 2009)

I wonder if dan will set any records next weekend. 

EDIT: i forgot that dan only registered for 6x6 at his competition. o:


----------



## amostay2004 (Jul 19, 2009)

Only 0.12 away from WR average...damn that must've hurt...AvG edge pairing rules!


----------



## hr.mohr (Jul 19, 2009)

Too bad about the +2 on the 1:18 solve, but amazing average anyway. 

The finals in 3x3x3 was really awesome I'm so looking forward to the videos to hit youtube


----------



## pjk (Jul 19, 2009)

Erik and Czech competitions just go together. Was there another Czech girl this time?

Congrats Erik.

Edit: I see there was a new WR single Square-1 solve: 12.50 by Piotr Michal Padlewski.


----------



## teller (Jul 19, 2009)

Erik Akkersdijk is the Michael Jordan of cubing!


----------



## Hadley4000 (Jul 19, 2009)

teller said:


> Erik Akkersdijk is the Michael Jordan of cubing!





Old and retired with a shaky come back?


----------



## masterofthebass (Jul 19, 2009)

I don't think this is THAT impressive. He just bettered a WR that he already had. Luckily he didn't beat my average, but I'm hoping to eventually fix that issue.


----------



## JLarsen (Jul 19, 2009)

This personally just makes me cry, seeing how my 4x4 times are around there. God damn you 4x4...


----------



## amostay2004 (Jul 19, 2009)

hr.mohr said:


> Too bad about the +2 on the 1:18 solve, but amazing average anyway.
> 
> The finals in 3x3x3 was really awesome I'm so looking forward to the videos to hit youtube



He missed the WR due to a +2??! I would've been pretty damn pissed if I were him..but still, this shows the current WR is facing threats already


----------



## teller (Jul 19, 2009)

Hadley4000 said:


> teller said:
> 
> 
> > Erik Akkersdijk is the Michael Jordan of cubing!
> ...




Ouch...ok, I meant Michael Jordan when he was in his prime. LOL...


----------



## jacob15728 (Jul 19, 2009)

When will the results register with the WCA?


----------



## Ton (Jul 19, 2009)

jacob15728 said:


> When will the results register with the WCA?



I think in 2 or 3 days, Ron is a busy man with all the WCA admin...


----------



## Dene (Jul 19, 2009)

WOWZA nice job Erik on the amazing 5x5 times, and of course two sub11 averages!!!!!!!


----------



## Faz (Jul 20, 2009)

masterofthebass said:


> I don't think this is THAT impressive. He just bettered a WR that he already had. Luckily he didn't beat my average, but I'm hoping to eventually fix that issue.



You're just jealous Dan.

Congrats Erik! Also, your 3x3 times were pretty amazing as well.


----------



## jcuber (Jul 20, 2009)

@FAZ: Exactly what I was thinking when I read Dan's comment.


----------



## rahulkadukar (Jul 20, 2009)

masterofthebass said:


> I don't think this is THAT impressive. He just bettered a WR that he already had. Luckily he didn't beat my average, but I'm hoping to eventually fix that issue.



Relax man  .


----------



## Crazycubemom (Jul 20, 2009)

Congratulation Erik , in Czech Open, Erik just like a hyena !!


----------



## masterofthebass (Jul 20, 2009)

fazrulz said:


> masterofthebass said:
> 
> 
> > I don't think this is THAT impressive. He just bettered a WR that he already had. Luckily he didn't beat my average, but I'm hoping to eventually fix that issue.
> ...



What am I jealous of. He's erik. We all know he's fast, and he broke his own record. I didn't lose anything (luckily). I also know that my WR isn't going to stand forever, and eventually, someone will break it. I'd rather have Erik do it than someone else, because then I can tease him about it online.


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Jul 20, 2009)

Congrats Erik 
I thought you were slow at 5x5 now?


----------



## Zava (Jul 20, 2009)

Derrick Eide17 said:


> Congrats Erik
> I thought you were slow at 5x5 now?



yeah, he was slow, he did slow...turning


----------



## Erik (Jul 21, 2009)

pjk said:


> Erik and Czech competitions just go together. Was there another Czech girl this time?
> 
> Congrats Erik.
> 
> Edit: I see there was a new WR single Square-1 solve: 12.50 by Piotr Michal Padlewski.



Not another Czech girl, the same girl  who else? 



masterofthebass said:


> fazrulz said:
> 
> 
> > masterofthebass said:
> ...



Thanks Dan, I'm honored  I'd rather have you beat my single WR than anyone else too ^^ it was nice but it'll be broken too. The solve at Danmark was faster and now I also spend at least 2 seconds on my last turn xD looks like my hands are just not capable of stopping the timer before 1:10 no matter if the solve was faster or not 
Actually I didn't expect to do good on 5x5 at all, on practice I was doing like.. 1:23 average overall or something until 5 min before the finals, I was like 'hey lets try a ridiculous slow solve' and got 1:14 on that. So first solve in competition, tried that again... again 1:14 xD
Also congratulations to Arnaud for doing his first 2 sub-2's on 5x5 in competition!
(just got back btw, it's 6:18 in the morning now) it was a cool competition and I was very happy that Tomasz got an 8.75 on his last solve. We all got something in the end. He's a friendly guy and a great opponent! I know he's faster at 3x3 and for this I wouldn't want anyone else to beat me on 3x3 but him


----------



## AvGalen (Jul 21, 2009)

Rubik's Cube Fan said:


> Whoa! And a 1:16.87 European Record average!
> 
> And Erik got a sub 11 3x3 average in the second round. Erik is on fire


Nope, Erik got a PB sub 11 (10.97) 3x3x3 average in the first round, "sucked" (11.99) in the second round and bettered his new PB in the final (10.91)

I loved this tournament because I had great results and had a lot of fun in the Czech Republic


----------



## Erik (Jul 21, 2009)

Sorry for double post but it's about time for some did you knows I think 

did you know???
- Arnaud and Erik had quite a full car even though it was just he two of them?
- It was because Ton and Maria claimed some of the space available there?
- Afterwards it looked like the car was much bigger due to some FMP (fewest moves packing or sth like that) by Arnaud?
- I can't sleep in a car that's not moving but it's no problem when going 160 km/h with loud music on? ^^
- The first thing I saw when I got off my blindfold after my 4x4 BLD attempt was.. Misa? 
- The hotel apartment was not the one big one with kitchen from last year?
- Instead we now had to walk 5 floors up to an even bigger apartment with fridge, dishwasher, oven, attic, place where we put things we don't like corner and a bathroom with no lights?
- Fashion TV is very interesting to watch?
- It took Rama a while to realize that it was not the fashion we were watching....?
- Arnaud and me decided skating is better than lunching? 
- We did that in Pardubice AND Prague?
- My new motto is 'slow turning fast times'? (thank's to Oliver Perge )
- I basically did horrible on a lot of events?
- I popped on the 2nd feetsolve, fixed the pop with my feet, realized I fixed it wrong, had to pop it on purpose again, fixed that, solved the cube and.... was out of the 10 min time limit? ;-) video soon 
- There are Dutch people everywhere?  (like I go to Czech to meet new Dutch people...) 
- We had to be quiet during the prize ceremony because of the chess championship?
- They were not really the least noisiest people themselves during multiblind?
- One of the TV crews actually interrupted me DURING my 4x4 memoing? ('please please only one question...')
- Breanden got 2 skips in a row on OH but still didn't make it to the finals? 
- Breanden actually provided us with the address of a nice hotel in Prague for Sunday night?
- We again met... Dutch speaking people? A whole group of Giro(?) girls (scouts) from Belgium were there, some actually studying in the city where Lars lives.
- Arnaud got his first and 2nd sub-2 on 5x5??? (congrats!)
- The supply of lubrication is quite good now?
- They actually sold the same lube at a gas station for half of the price as they did at the shop at the competition????
- We need to break at least 5 traffic rules to get to the parking lot of the hotel?
- Waving isn't optional anymore, it's mandatory
- Tomasz got a great 8.75 solve??? It was the perfect last solve of the competition.
- I should get some sleep but won't since it's already 9 in the morning?
- Since Tomasz does cross left I started to practice cross on right for fun? ^^


----------



## AvGalen (Jul 21, 2009)

Did you know that:

* I am going to marry Misa's mother Susanne?
* ... so eventually Erik might become my ..... step-son-in-law (or not) ..... if I let him 
* In the last week I did *Work*-Netherlands-Belgium-France-UK-*UK Masters*-France-Belgium-Netherlands-*Work* without going home, followed by *Work*-Netherlands-Germany-Czech Republic-*Czech Open*-Germany-Netherlands-*Work* without going home again?
* When Rama meets Jack Daniels, it takes 30 minutes to "activate", then you better run (to get your camera and film him on the dancefloor with the women)
* An hour later *he* doesn't recognise a PLL even though *I *tell him it is an R-Perm (irony + Laetitia-solving-megaminx-while-not-being-able-to-sit-up-straight-memories)
* Fashion tv is perfect for 100% gay guys (clothes), or 100% straight guys (models)
* ...that made Erik and me wonder if there are actually any openly gay cubers
* Messin' has been transported from the UK to the Czech Republic. Further investigations point towards a group of 4 people (Oliver, Breandon, Lars, me) as the most likely infection sources
* ... that makes me wonder if cubers are also more likely to get/transfer swineflu
* There was no swimming for me this time?
* Even though skates require more room than a swimsuit, you should bring them always? (skating without skates is much harder than swimming without a swimsuit)
* Misa showed up in Pardubice and Praque this time?
* 3-course meal for 8 Euro is normal in a proper restaurant?
* I dropped of Lars at the Praque airport and will see him next at the US Open ..... just like last year?
* Lars is investigating the effects of flying on a Rubik's 360?
* Escape puzzles are awesome?
* It takes a full Krezip-CD (17 songs) to leave Praque when you follow the instructions from Eriks navigaional system.
* 2 Czech people have more trouble finding eachother in Praque then a group of 2 Dutch + 1 Belgian, a Czech girl and a group of 4 Dutch have?
* I scream, you scream, we all scream for Icecream...again and again and again?
* I will do 4 tournaments in 4 weekends in 3 different continents next?


----------



## Ton (Jul 21, 2009)

- Did you know the sponsor for Czech is actually Seventowns , me and Ron 
- I am the only one who can lift the suitcase with equipment with 7 displays+batteries and 11 timers 
- It takes two cars to get our equipment + personal stuff to Czech
- I DNS 10 competitors and hope this is the last time 
- 15 people did not cancel, I put them on my personal waiting list/blacklist. I will hunt and track them if they register for other competitions. These cubers must be very carefull with me as I might not accept their future registrations when I organize. One of the 15 had a broken leg just the day before-which I will verify- 
-We Maria, Joel, Erik and Ton appeared on Czech TV
-I for help with the scoretaking on sunday from Vladim and Jozes which made it possible for me to do some events with warming up. 
-I broke my PR on 4x4 average, because I could warm up see above
-One display was damaged  by a fall 
- Maria improved her NR's on 2x2
- Tomtom give wrong directions driving on a parallel road, I successfully ignored the tomtom directions twice


----------

